# Best Stand-alone Steroid?



## StackMan (Mar 28, 2009)

*What is the best steroid that can be used alone?*​
Anadrol 182.11%Anavar 465.40%Deca 232.70%Dianabol 9210.80%Equipoise 50.59%Masteron 91.06%Methyl-trienolone 50.59%NPP 00.00%Turinabol 283.29%Test P 485.63%Test E, C, D, exc. 56666.43%Winstrol tabs 91.06%Winstrol injections30.35%


----------



## StackMan (Mar 28, 2009)

I like stacking, clearly :lol:

But it is very costly to use three, four, five, or more compounds at once. I am wondering if it would be a better decision to just use one compound at a higher-than-usual dose rather than to use a few at regular doses.

Anyone had success with single-steroid cycles (other than the standard beginner 500mg of test...)?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well high dose test is pretty darn effective especially if you are eating ****-loads.

But stacking test with tren is also VERY nice. Two compounds together makes a lot of sense... test/deca, test/tren, etc.

But if it's cost you're worried about, doubling your dose of compoundA while eliminating compoundB is not going to reduce the cost unless the one you are increasing is cheaper than the one you are getting rid of.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

agree with big, more benifits over stacking 2 different compound together as opposed to 1


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's gotta be test. I wouldn't cycle with out it.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Why is there not an option for sustanon?


----------



## smithja (Dec 1, 2008)

I think it would come under Test E,C,D etc. Although that only covers one of the esters mind you.


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Test E, id say.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

slow ester test! any tren and dbol simply the best cycle for mass and strength with out going mad and using more then 3 compounds or peptides.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i've done cypionate only,i got good gains of that


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> i've done cypionate only, its a blend yes but still a single jab and i got good gains of that


A blend of what?? :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

answering the OP question of which is the best single steroid for me would be Test if then it was what ester it would be Cyp.....


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> i've done cypionate only, its a blend yes but still a single jab and i got good gains of that


cypionate isn't a blend mate, its a single test ester


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

sorry i've just realised i was getting confused with my current cycle



Al Kerseltzer said:


> cypionate isn't a blend mate, its a single test ester


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

WhySoSerious said:


> im pretty sure its against forum rules to ask that mate


It is, so when he has edited his post and read the rules then you can edit yours as you quoted him:lol:.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

darn it mars you pick up on everything lol



mars1960 said:


> It is, so when he has edited his post and read the rules then you can edit yours as you quoted him:lol:.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

why is tren not an option??


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Test E end of


----------



## StackMan (Mar 28, 2009)

Alright, how about orals? I've been told sometimes a decent oral cycle can actually hold it's gains afterwards if say Anavar or Winstrol is used. I've seen a few votes for these options already


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> why is tren not an option??


i let you find out for your self lol take 400mgwk tren only and see if you can get a bine if you can then try to cum? wk 4-6 of tren ace and i bet you all you want you wnt be able to!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

REALLY high dose materon


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

best oral that i have used is dbol only used dbol a50 and winny oral not much need for any thing oral but dbol. i think dbol has the best pos to neg ratio. any other oral winny anavar etc imo can be left out for inj. id rather run test tren mast then test tren anavar but tbh i have not used it yet so opinion dont realy count for shyt lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MXD said:


> REALLY high dose materon


over test? g test vs g masteron?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Test is best in my books, it is THE male hormone.

Tren is great but i consider it too strong for use besides pre contest. Basically i believe in using it as little as possible and it works very well during contest prep so thats when i would use it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i love tren for strength in the off season tho! you dnt use it at all exept pre comp?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Con said:


> Test is best in my books, it is THE male hormone.
> 
> Tren is great but i consider it too strong for use besides pre contest. Basically i believe in using it as little as possible and it works very well during contest prep so thats when i would use it.


Intersting that you feel that way Con, because my mate feels the same exact way. He only uses Test in the off-season(maybe a little Deca in there also) and then adds in Tren for contest prep(along with a few other things). Seems to be doing him pretty well I personally have never used Tren

To the OP Question, I have to go with good old Test:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i love tren for strength in the off season tho! you dnt use it at all exept pre comp?


Lol, i seriously do not require drugs to be strong but i do require my bp to stay normal or as close to as normal. When i bulk it often goes up on a bit of test let alone tren so thats a no no....



ZEUS said:


> Intersting that you feel that way Con, because my mate feels the same exact way. He only uses Test in the off-season(maybe a little Deca in there also) and then adds in Tren for contest prep(along with a few other things). Seems to be doing him pretty well I personally have never used Tren
> 
> To the OP Question, I have to go with good old Test:thumbup1:


How i see it is test is kindest on lipid values and makes me feel the best plus its cheap so why not use that. Tren is good but it messes with my head both aggression and depression i really don't like it very much. I personally use no orals besides winstrol before the show. I have dbol and all that stuff but simply don't like the side effects. A medium dose of test ( 500-900mg) by it self always gives me superb results.

I have a ton of various meds from gh/peptides to tren but personally to try and grow i simply use test and a little insulin at times but that does me fine. I gain weight easily its keep my bp under control that is hard!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Test........simples


----------



## JayMe1436114658 (Sep 29, 2009)

test for me too


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> why is tren not an option??





big_jim_87 said:


> i let you find out for your self lol take 400mgwk tren only and see if you can get a bine if you can then try to cum? wk 4-6 of tren ace and i bet you all you want you wnt be able to!


i have mate, and yes that did happen to me :laugh: lol

but i thought were was talking about the steroid that alone will be most successfull? 400mg tren pw is going to IMO knock the socks off of 400mg test a wk. i was talking to bodybuilder jonny denver the other day, hes convinced tren is actually best ran alone..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> i have mate, and yes that did happen to me :laugh: lol
> 
> but i thought were was talking about the steroid that alone will be most successfull?* 400mg tren pw is going to IMO knock the socks off of 400mg test a wk*. i was talking to bodybuilder jonny denver the other day, hes convinced tren is actually best ran alone..


agree with this but wouldnt take it by its self again! lol as i have said b4 test tren dbol is the best cycle! tren is the bolox! but with out test you are just asking for shyt!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I got great gains from a deca only cycle. Probably better than the Test only cycle I ran


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> I got great gains from a deca only cycle. Probably better than the Test only cycle I ran


dont think many people will agree with deca only being a good cycle. definately not for me!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Test should be the base compound of any cycle.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've only done 1 serious course, the rest were pointless...when I was younger I did stupid things like the odd shot of deca, winny etc...

But in my limited experience, I have to say....I love enthenate


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

You appear to have left out tren. Tren would be mine.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^^ what he said ^^^^


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Test every day, all day.


----------



## Benhur (Dec 5, 2009)

I saw a review rating scale on here a while back but cant find the post now. Does anyone know the link?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Test is best.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

tren is the only med that cuts it with me,but as a stand alone base its got to be test,it delivers in every way.its the full package compared to other meds.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I have just viewed the poll.

3 People have said Naps.FFS....show yourselves so i can give you a telling off !!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

pea head said:


> I have just viewed the poll.
> 
> 3 People have said Naps.FFS....show yourselves so i can give you a telling off !!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Test - its the only stuff i would run alone.

Favourite form would be Sustanon, but there is no option for that so i voted test e


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Test is the only one you can run really high dosages of and still manage the sides, I dont see many ppl runt 4-5g of tren E / week.

so test is best for single compund cycles.

Test tren dbol, yumyum... but my tits do not like that combo :cursing:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

TREN

VAR

TEST

PRIMO

DONE


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^ thats 4 different steroids lol. choose one


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ^^^ thats 4 different steroids lol. choose one


Tren


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

test e/c/d for me


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

i voted nap just to keep mrpee happy


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Naps, been using since the age of 13, Peahead advised me, said it would make me massive and huge


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^^^ and did they?ha


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

vetran said:


> ^^^^^ and did they?ha


ohh yes :tongue: of course


----------



## Davo 2850 (Feb 9, 2010)

Test e, deffinetley but a bit of all test even better i think personally.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Test E for me:thumb:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Test E or C on their own, even better with some tren in there as well


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tren I love.. but wouldnt use it on its own :lol:

Test obv?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Goose said:


> Tren I love.. but wouldnt use it on its own :lol:
> 
> Test obv?


Same here - I love tren but always have test as a first choice in a cycle.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Im not massiveley into steroids (i know a little bit about some) but to me its a logical assumption test injections would be the godfather, considering most steroids aim to increase test levels in some aspect, plus testosterone is labeled the masculine hormone.

and its not that expensive from what im aware lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

russforever said:


> Naps, been using since the age of 13, Peahead advised me, said it would make me massive and huge


Wow 13 !!!!!


----------



## lawson1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Tren


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

test is the king !!! cant imagine cycle without it...

best ester is cyp IMO

tren is very good but dont like that aggression on it

i rather run 2 aas on higher doses than 4-5 on small doses, more doesnt mean better ;-)


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Testosterone


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

jordanwlkp said:


> test is the king !!! cant imagine cycle without it...
> 
> *best ester is cyp IMO*
> 
> ...


mate what do you think is better about cyp compared to enanthate?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

girl i didnt know you could get down like that, charlie how your angels get down like that


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

im luving test/ winny at the mo .....happy chappy


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Hands down test, any ester, ester is only down to how long a cycle and how often u want to jab !


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

test p for me because i tend to run it with short esters like ace

have always thought test is test but the more i speak to people the more i hear test c is the most potent, even though gram for gram it contains less compound than others because of the heavier ester

is it because the half life is so long that people jab it more frequently than needed then end up with a large build up in there system ?


----------



## bowesybwfc (Jun 15, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why is there not an option for sustanon?

beacuse its purely ****e un less mixed..


----------



## D4V3 (Mar 21, 2010)

ive only used test e which i loved.

but eager to try a short ester test like prop ive heard good things


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

sometimes i wonder about how many people understand when they take an aas how much weight they gain to how much they can keep when of. graphs like this tell me short term gains is what bb want, or is the feeling of lifting big clouding my and your judgement ie winny last , have any of you seen ben johnston .thats a joke by way. dont it go the bigger you can lift the bigger you are. i believe that to a degree . if you see any greats in action there tecnihnique is **** its all about weight . :beer: lift big your big ,thats what i believe /cheat shift weight with legs on bicep barbell curl do ten reps thats were it gets hard :thumbup1: let alone doing 100kg above head for reps legs for me help


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

Test e for me, seems like test is gunna be overall winner here


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Whatever test you can get the cheapest.


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

Testosterone ALL the way mate...currently blasting on a gram of Test E ew and loving everfy bit of it  Will shortly be adding dbols to the mix :bounce:

And Tren?? Next blast :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Test E Stacked with Primo/Tren couldn't do it without it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

test e


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Bayer-Schering Testaviron.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

GavinOC said:


> Why is there not an option for sustanon?


is there something wrong with you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

obviously test isnt it.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Test!

Its the base of any cycle I do, would not run a cycle without test.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mtren

Only for the hardcore tho..

You babies stick to test


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Mtren
> 
> Only for the hardcore tho..
> 
> You babies stick to test


Beat me to it ya big fcuker!

Lurving it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

there is no option for gripe water ???? love a few swigs of that bad boy before i go to gym, makes you massive too !!!!


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

test all the way for me nothing beats it.


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Mtren
> 
> Only for the hardcore tho..
> 
> You babies stick to test


is m-tren better than just high dose tren? say 800-1000mg week.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

if-u-have-a-gf-then-it-must-be-test-prob-susts-my-fave-or-else-its-bye-bye-bonk-ons

winstrol-one-shot-a-day-kan-get-u-lookin-amazing-i-done-it-before-when-single-nothing-a-viagra-wont-sort-out-although-i-dont-think-i-got-luky-enough-as-i-was-out-the-pubs-and-klubs-to-pull-anyone


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

wardster27 said:


> if-u-have-a-gf-then-it-must-be-test-prob-susts-my-fave-or-else-its-bye-bye-bonk-ons
> 
> winstrol-one-shot-a-day-kan-get-u-lookin-amazing-i-done-it-before-when-single-nothing-a-viagra-wont-sort-out-although-i-dont-think-i-got-luky-enough-as-i-was-out-the-pubs-and-klubs-to-pull-anyone


Stop typing like a pr**k. :lol:


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Stop typing like a pr**k. :lol:


im-very-very-sorry-but-my-spase-keys-broken-hope-u-kan-forgive-me


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

wardster27 said:


> im-very-very-sorry-but-my-spase-keys-broken-hope-u-kan-forgive-me


Thats classic lol


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

this is a silly question


----------



## azdog (Jul 5, 2011)

hi quick question just starting a course of propanate.will it be ok to have 3 1ml jabs a week for 3 weeks as i have been told it is fast acting, then on the next 10 ml bottle mix it with tren?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Its gotta be Test like Enanthate/Cyp/sust would never do a cycle without stacking it with Test, stacking 2 or 3 compounds is more worth the money i think


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

what kind if Tren is it? How many weeks are you running the prop and Tren for?



azdog said:


> hi quick question just starting a course of propanate.will it be ok to have 3 1ml jabs a week for 3 weeks as i have been told it is fast acting, then on the next 10 ml bottle mix it with tren?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't see the point in this thread as every1 who has basic knowledge in steriods knows its the TESTOSTERONE.E,C,P or if your some chav noob nap50;s man init


----------



## hardcore rev (Apr 23, 2011)

got to agree with jw , methyltrienolone no 1 for the hardcore guys , ive been using gear 25 yrs + test esters all good but outright pure muscle and strengh without water retention is defo methyltrienolone !


----------



## Colin 89 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys im 22 yrs old I'm 6'1 in height and 90kg and about 13 percent body fat, I have never used steroids before I always have trained hard doing weights and cardio and have very good long distance running fitness and average strength but I can't get ripped and get decent define muscle size on my arms I'm eating right and taking protein but results are not to my expectations of being well ripped an having great strength, what sort of steroid should I look into taking I'm reading the forums and I'm hearing tren test and dbol but I'm nervous about how to take them? Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks and also my sports I play is soccer and rugby so I'm looking to excel in them sports I'm looking to get a boost so I can become stronger and faster


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Best standalone is testosterone of any ester.

Best altogether? Trenbolone Ace.



Colin 89 said:


> Hey guys im 22 yrs old I'm 6'1 in height and 90kg and about 13 percent body fat, I have never used steroids before I always have trained hard doing weights and cardio and have very good long distance running fitness and average strength but I can't get ripped and get decent define muscle size on my arms I'm eating right and taking protein but results are not to my expectations of being well ripped an having great strength, what sort of steroid should I look into taking I'm reading the forums and I'm hearing tren test and dbol but I'm nervous about how to take them? Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks and also my sports I play is soccer and rugby so I'm looking to excel in them sports I'm looking to get a boost so I can become stronger and faster


What are your lifts?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It's only ever going to be test - its the base and foundation of any course of gear


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

T enanthate - without question.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Colin mate, start your own thread fella as your asking a few questions there and you will likely need proper advice.

Also, dont bother with Tren if you've never done before. Stick with Test E, 10 wks at 500 ml. If you fancy add some dbol and that is a classic beginners stack.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

It's got to be Test E if you don't want to shut down but i'm not prone to shut down so Tren would be a good one for me for short 8 wk cycles but even i don't risk it and alway run Test

D-Bol if you don't like injecting again short 4-6 wk cycles


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Iv only ever used long esters when cycling except sust since it has 2 faster acting esters in it (but idk think that does not count) As sust is basically a longer acting compound. Idk why but iv always felt pretty good when doing a cycle with sust as opposed to Enth or cyp maybe thats all in my head but , iv ran Test400 Now and its good but somedays i feel like dogsh!t as opposed to sust where i always feel great.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I usually only take test when bulking, unless im dieting, then i might add some tren or winstrol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

H22civic said:


> I usually only take test when bulking, unless im dieting, then i might add some tren or winstrol.


Iv found Test to be a great stand alone bulker but stacked with Deca its a whole other ballgame. IMO Deca & Test is the only thing needed for a perfect bulking cycle, don`t get me wrong adding a 4 week kicker maybe appealing for some but for me its just not worth it. Idk maybe im just a patient AAS user hehe :laugh:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> darn it mars you pick up on everything lol


I dont get it how have you broken the rules there must be a rule i missed better read them again


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

any body who knows anything about AAS use will say TEST.E,c,p obviously


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> Colin mate, start your own thread fella as your asking a few questions there and you will likely need proper advice.
> 
> Also, dont bother with Tren if you've never done before. Stick with Test E, 10 wks at 500 ml. If you fancy add some dbol and that is a classic beginners stack.


500ml lol, that's a lot of test xD


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

cant beat good old test! and nah mate im on 600mg test


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

GavinOC said:


> Why is there not an option for sustanon?


Fuk I've got a clone...


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

best for what ?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> It's got to be Test E if you don't want to shut down but i'm not prone to shut down so Tren would be a good one for me for short 8 wk cycles but even i don't risk it and alway run Test
> 
> D-Bol if you don't like injecting again short 4-6 wk cycles


Why would test e not shut U down pal?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

for me, test prop. im using 1ml enanthate every 9 days now and keep getting horrible spots on my boatrace


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Prone to shut down from gear????

Lol

I think we all must me 'prone' !!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jake87 said:


> for me, test prop. im using 1ml enanthate every 9 days now and keep getting horrible spots on my boatrace


Prop has given me hgh blood pressure and a cough


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Prop has given me hgh blood pressure and a cough


in fairness i never checked blood pressure when i used prop, but i was only on something like 380mg a week


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> answering the OP question of which is the best single steroid for me would be Test if then it was what ester it would be Cyp.....


verry verry curious about this,why cyp,and not e bud?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sockie said:


> verry verry curious about this,why cyp,and not e bud?


simple reason i get on better with Cyp than i do Enthanate


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Deca-Trenbolinol Enanacetate

Or anavar.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Quick question if you are running your first cycle of 500mg test e per week, for 12 weeks as lots do and your buying 10ml vials at 250mg per ml.

Would you buy 3 x10ml vials to cover yourself and then just throw the 6/10ths away. Or would you buy 2 x10ml vials and then look to buy some 1ml amps etc for the final 2 weeks ???

Always makes me wonder as it makes a fair bit of difference in the total cost etc.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Pkant2002 said:


> Quick question if you are running your first cycle of 500mg test e per week, for 12 weeks as lots do and your buying 10ml vials at 250mg per ml.
> 
> Would you buy 3 x10ml vials to cover yourself and then just throw the 6/10ths away. Or would you buy 2 x10ml vials and then look to buy some 1ml amps etc for the final 2 weeks ???
> 
> Always makes me wonder as it makes a fair bit of difference in the total cost etc.


I'd buy 3 and save the 6 ml from the last vial for next cycle.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Id just run the cycle till the vials are empty, I also found that I got more like 9ml per vial - between a bit wasted in the syringe and the odd injection being a bit over.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jake87 said:


> in fairness i never checked blood pressure when i used prop, but i was only on something like 380mg a week


I was on less than that:lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the way everyone screams "test"....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Winny for overall balance of effect vs sides/cost etc

Test alone doesn't do an awful lot for me tbh


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Winny for overall balance of effect vs sides/cost etc
> 
> Test alone doesn't do an awful lot for me tbh


Awkward Bastard


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Does 1rip count as its all in the same bottle? B)

I'd go test because its converted to other hormones your body needs, if you don't care about that then defo go tren'e imo.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Tren and winstrol are my top aas love them, hoping to try a good dose of primo in my next cycle so it may take a top place, we will see.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

M1T for instant gains


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Huge fan of test only cycles here. Test is best no doubt about it. Great gains, minimal sides and easier to recover from ime.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

If I really had to make a choice to only use one steroid (for true bodybuilding) it would be tren.

When you say "best steroid" what do you mean, best for what exactly?

Mast, proviron, best for libido

Test, best for recovery

Tren, deca, best builders

Etc....see what I'm getting at?

So from a pure bodybuilding perspective alone, for someone who really doesn't care about anything other than gaining solid muscle then there is only one winner imo and that is tren


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Test


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

StackMan said:


> I like stacking, clearly :lol:
> 
> But it is very costly to use three, four, five, or more compounds at once. I am wondering if it would be a better decision to just use one compound at a higher-than-usual dose rather than to use a few at regular doses.
> 
> Anyone had success with single-steroid cycles (other than the standard beginner 500mg of test...)?


NOPE.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Proteinabol then Test


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have to go with test its so versatile in every aspect & is a basis for most cycles.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mast and proviron,awesome combo and makes everything else work better.


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Tren or dbol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm gonna try tren on it's own on my next cycle not a great fan on test tbh


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> I'm gonna try tren on it's own on my next cycle not a great fan on test tbh


Not a big fan of test? Why's that?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

no-way said:


> Not a big fan of test? Why's that?


Don't like it either, just enough to keep you in normal/high range then higher Anabolic's to build muscle.

Test doesn't make a pretty physique


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Don't like it either, just enough to keep you in normal/high range then higher Anabolic's to build muscle.
> 
> Test doesn't make a pretty physique


Low test high tren like?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

no-way said:


> Low test high tren like?


Yeh mate, 200 test, tren ace & mast for cutting. 200 test, eq & npp for growing.

test just makes me oily bloated.

this is just my opinion tho. But "disgusted" over on get big turned me onto this way when I pmed him for help. He's trained ifbb pros and doesn't like test in general


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> Don't like it either, just enough to keep you in normal/high range then higher Anabolic's to build muscle.
> 
> *Test doesn't make a pretty physique*


What do you mean? Genuine question


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Mey said:


> What do you mean? Genuine question


I like the classic physiques back in the gold age, they didn't use test. Test is popular cos it's cheap. And has a high mark up for the bloke selling it.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> I like the classic physiques back in the gold age, they didn't use test. Test is popular cos it's cheap. And has a high mark up for the bloke selling it.


What sort did they use? Aside from dbol.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

From the info iv been told from "disgusted" (he's real name is Jim magnone)

Deca

Dbol

Primo

Parabolin (human grade "negma" tren)

Winstrol

All human grade.

No pct. no gh. No insulin.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> From the info iv been told from "disgusted" (he's real name is Jim magnone)
> 
> Deca
> 
> ...


I always wondered how they tackled gyno as from the pictures none of them seemed to suffer compared to today's bodybuilders.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Those problems tend to stem from high eastro, such as high test aromatising.

I think Franco calumbo who had no gyno, competed in 81 and tried test and had a huge knot under his nip.

Still I'm sure there must've been some with gyno back then as some guts naturally have higher eastro but a lot less than today with every gym rat using high test.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Mey said:


> I always wondered how they tackled gyno as from the pictures none of them seemed to suffer compared to today's bodybuilders.


Gyno is very individual anyway...Ive run stupid cycles and never got so much as an itch.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Gyno is very individual anyway...Ive run stupid cycles and never got so much as an itch.


Ive never had a problem with it either. The majority of people dont, your unlucky if you do.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Ive never had a problem with it either. The majority of people dont, your unlucky if you do.


I'd say there are more people who do get it but unsure what it is and uneducated. A lad at work told me had it and then proceeded to show me and I simply said you using? Yeah was the reply, have you ever ran anything to help with the sides on your cycle? Did not have a clue what I was talking about!

I was never a huge fan of test when I did run cycles


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> I like the classic physiques back in the gold age, they didn't use test. Test is popular cos it's cheap. And has a high mark up for the bloke selling it.


They were more about being symmetrical these days its about size. I think the older school bodybuilders looked better being smaller and more balanced then the freaky monsters you get these days


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Growing Lad said:


> From the info iv been told from "disgusted" (he's real name is Jim magnone)
> 
> Deca
> 
> ...


Arnt primo and parabolin the same compound? Both tren hex, but different names. Like anabol and dianabol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

cas said:


> Arnt primo and parabolin the same compound? Both tren hex, but different names. Like anabol and dianabol


No


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> No


Oh crap, what's primo then? Well I know what it is as I have just read about it but whats the difference between the two?

I honestly thought they were the same but sold as different names from different companies


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Primobolan is most similar to masteron and used in cutting cycles.

It is very weak in comparison to Tren and also very expensive due to the high doses usually used.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

StackMan said:


> I like stacking, clearly :lol:
> 
> But it is very costly to use three, four, five, or more compounds at once. I am wondering if it would be a better decision to just use one compound at a higher-than-usual dose rather than to use a few at regular doses.
> 
> Anyone had success with single-steroid cycles (other than the standard beginner 500mg of test...)?


test and there's and end to it.


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Parabolin


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mightyman said:


> Parabolin


standalone?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Test


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

The only stand alone i would use would be test, there is no other


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

StackMan said:


> I like stacking, clearly :lol:
> 
> But it is very costly to use three, four, five, or more compounds at once. I am wondering if it would be a better decision to just use one compound at a higher-than-usual dose rather than to use a few at regular doses.
> 
> Anyone had success with single-steroid cycles (other than the standard beginner 500mg of test...)?


up until feb i was using 500mg test E for 3.5 years with great results. now im taking 750mg, and will continue to do so until the results stall out.

I always try to improve my diet and training before i even consider throwing more juice in.

I think people need to be reminded that steroids are a tool, not a crutch.


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

T E S T O S T E R O N E...period...end of story...see ya.


----------



## jakethecake (Oct 10, 2013)

Very few people tried masteron alone, but those who did, they know it works. It is a DHT derivative and therefore won't cause much of supression as it doesn't aromatize. You probably wont gain as much as on Test, but if you have low body-fat, you will look hard as phuck. Only Masteron at 200mg/week i find as a great beginner cycle. That's for those who want to look aesthetically, if u wanna look like a huge water baloon, go with dbol.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

If I was only allowed an unlimited supply of one for life I would go for primo and just whack a shed load in to me.

Test is best alone though for bang for buck mass


----------



## KingBOL (Jun 12, 2014)

Dbol only and an A.I. Awesome gains . No diff from adding test besides lowered sex drive. But pop a Cialis and ur good.. Or just add test lol.


----------



## KingBOL (Jun 12, 2014)

jakethecake said:


> Very few people tried masteron alone, but those who did, they know it works. It is a DHT derivative and therefore won't cause much of supression as it doesn't aromatize. You probably wont gain as much as on Test, but if you have low body-fat, you will look hard as phuck. Only Masteron at 200mg/week i find as a great beginner cycle. That's for those who want to look aesthetically, if u wanna look like a huge water baloon, go with dbol.


Lol, I have cut on Anadrol and dbol. Steroids only do what you make them

Do. I can bulk on winny and cut on Anadrol and dbol. All I gotta do is watch my diet and take an a.I woooo problem solved. Plus I know bodybuilders who slam 100-150mg Anadrol every day for 2 weeks up to their comp to give them a fuller look.


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

jakethecake said:


> Very few people tried masteron alone, but those who did, they know it works. It is a DHT derivative and therefore won't cause much of supression as it doesn't aromatize. You probably wont gain as much as on Test, but if you have low body-fat, you will look hard as phuck. Only Masteron at 200mg/week i find as a great beginner cycle. That's for those who want to look aesthetically, if u wanna look like a huge water baloon, go with dbol.


And what about the hair loss?


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

kingpyn said:


> And what about the hair loss?


If your prone to make pattern baldness you will loss hair as it speeds up the process but for me I've never had a problem


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

test is best


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> up until feb i was using 500mg test E for 3.5 years


Without any breaks?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Shaftie said:


> Without any breaks?


you're damn right. i get blood work twice a year since i started, never any problems, so i don't see a reason to come off. Its a personal choice, i wouldn't advice anyone else to so the same. and i have a 14month old girl in case you were wondering if my **** still works


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> you're damn right. i get blood work twice a year since i started


Do you just get that done at your GPs?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

yea, only costs a tenner on the medical card system we have in ireland. results come back a week or so later. i dont even have to go visit the doc, i just get the call, 'results are back,yea youre grand. good luck'

the **** thing about Ireland is you need a script for pins!! only junkies get the needle exchange privilege


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Test as I wouldn't run anything without at least a trt dose but if you could run any by itself I would say tren as gains are immense and sides don't really affect me but I know that's not the case with everyone training partner hasn't slept for weeks haha


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I have no idea why anyone says anything but test..You can't run any other compound for any length of time without it ,so on that basis it is the only stand alone compound there is..

Remember even if you do run a non test ,when you stop you need to recover your own natty test to function again.Not the case with synthetic because you don't have to stop.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Clearly without a doubt it has to be Testosterone.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gearchange said:


> I have no idea why anyone says anything but test..You can't run any other compound for any length of time without it ,so on that basis it is the only stand alone compound there is..
> 
> Remember even if you do run a non test ,when you stop you need to recover your own natty test to function again.Not the case with synthetic because you don't have to stop.


Yes i Agree totally with this as test is the basis for any cycle & the closest synthetic to our own.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Obviously our own hormone...testosterone. It doesn't matter which ester it has as when you get to the bare bones of it, it's all test and we need it to build muscle.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> yea, only costs a tenner on the medical card system we have in ireland. results come back a week or so later. i dont even have to go visit the doc, i just get the call, 'results are back,yea youre grand. good luck'
> 
> the **** thing about Ireland is you need a script for pins!! only junkies get the needle exchange privilege


Where do you live in Ireland bud I'm from limerick


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> Where do you live in Ireland bud I'm from limerick


alright lad, Limerick the home of powerlifting! im up in cavan mate


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> alright lad, Limerick the home of powerlifting! im up in cavan mate


The home of a lot of things haha yup did two powerlifting comps in limerick enjoyed it , I can't say I no anything about Cavan haha


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> The home of a lot of things haha yup did two powerlifting comps in limerick enjoyed it , I can't say I no anything about Cavan haha


haha i know exactly. yea did my first ever competiton in patricks well powerlifting club a few years ago.

well we had the fleadh for 3 years in a row and its a culchie county ha


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> haha i know exactly. yea did my first ever competiton in patricks well powerlifting club a few years ago.
> 
> well we had the fleadh for 3 years in a row and its a culchie county ha


Ya ger macs club , I did Munster champs in there did singles dead lift, I love the raw deadlifting , don like the benching style tho


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I think the poll speaks volumes , and imo is 100% correct. Test in any ester really is the best of the best.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

test e AP


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

Done 16 weeks sus only looked pukka

And felt great


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

So test E, etc are the top, do we know the proportion of of juicers who use test vs the other compounds?

Speaking as someone who usually stacks test e with something else, are the polls findings more based on what we tend to use most

Rather than the best standalone.

I have no idea of the answer as a mainly test e fan....but I'd like a balanced answer for to inform future cycles....


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

JCMUSCLE said:


> agree with big, more benifits over stacking 2 different compound together as opposed to 1


So maybe the next question is which two compounds stacked together have given us the best results?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

notdorianyates said:


> So test E, etc are the top, do we know the proportion of of juicers who use test vs the other compounds?
> 
> Speaking as someone who usually stacks test e with something else, are the polls findings more based on what we tend to use most
> 
> ...


The reason test is at the top is because people are afraid of using other PEDs by themselves.....

Tren is clearly the winner, from a bodybuilding point of view.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

cas said:


> The reason test is at the top is because people are afraid of using other PEDs by themselves.....
> 
> Tren is clearly the winner, from a bodybuilding point of view.


Cos of the fear of sides?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

notdorianyates said:


> Cos of the fear of sides?


No mate, because most people believe they need to run test with everything.

I have run nearly everything alone and never had issues with erections etc


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

cas said:


> No mate, because most people believe they need to run test with everything.
> 
> I have run nearly everything alone and never had issues with erections etc


Picture of erection or I call bs.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

for results: transdermal trestolone

for well-being: drostanolone

stacked they are inredible


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Anavar hands down


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> for results: transdermal trestolone
> 
> for well-being: drostanolone
> 
> stacked they are inredible


always wanted to try MENT  is it as good as it sounds?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

GavinOC said:


> Why is there not an option for sustanon?


Sust is still test


----------



## PowerHouse1990 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm still pretty inexperienced but in my experience it's dianabol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Test e


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Test of course

Of any kind ????


----------



## Warrior87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Any kind of test...it's the foundation of all AAS.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Warrior87 said:


> Any kind of test...it's the foundation of all AAS.


Well that's debatable, I think it's a side effect infested drug


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I use test e or test cyp on their own cycle one for the other


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> always wanted to try MENT  is it as good as it sounds?


orally with a mild ai it gave incredible strength, some bloat, some gyno aggravation, after stopping in the end the water came off, there was some fat loss.

trandermally with stronger ai (formestane), i got very dry and cut and veiny like never before, kept my strength while going down to 6-8%bf. no gyno or water problems.

i like it a lot and am looking forward to one day trying a injectable version.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> orally with a mild ai it gave incredible strength, some bloat, some gyno aggravation, after stopping in the end the water came off, there was some fat loss.
> 
> trandermally with stronger ai (formestane), i got very dry and cut and veiny like never before, kept my strength while going down to 6-8%bf. no gyno or water problems.
> 
> i like it a lot and am looking forward to one day trying a injectable version.


You'd recommend the transdermal version on a cut then I'm guessing. Starting my cut next week, with XI-KT as the main compound but been considering other goodies to throw in.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

yeah but i think without formestane i would have also gained water, but maybe the pills aromatize faster due to shorter half life..


----------

